# How much space do Xbox One games takes up?



## Brian G Turner (Aug 23, 2016)

So I'm looking to buy an Xbox One with my Nectar points later this year.

However, the question of a 500GB vs 1TB machine necessarily comes up.

Simple question - how much disk space do Xbox One games typically take up??


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 24, 2016)

Or - to put it another way - how easy would it be to fill up a 500GB hard drive on an Xbox One?


----------



## Vaz (Aug 24, 2016)

Very, game sizes can range from 8GB to 40GB and over. If it were me I'd go for the 1TB version.

Hope that helps


----------



## Dulahan (Aug 24, 2016)

I have about dozen full length games and MMOs downloaded into my system (GTA V and Online is probably the largest) and all the apps like Netflix, Amazon, YouTube and so on. I have the 500 and am about 3/4s full.

Xbox sells external hard drives for about 100bucks, so if the need arises I will just buy one of them but in the year or so of owning it 500 has been fine.

I will say, tho, that games are always getting larger. My 360 was good for a while but once games started getting these massive file sizes with online Multiplayer, it was getting crowded.

My advice is take the 1TB if you have the points/cash at hand, otherwise the 500 is fine and you can get the external hard drive down the road if need be.


----------



## Vaz (Aug 24, 2016)

In fact, Brian, here is a list detailing game sizes.



RComplete List of Xbox One Install Sizes - over 350 Titles | finder.com


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 24, 2016)

Excellent - looks like 500GB won't be enough by itself in the long term, but it looks as though decent 1TB hard drives are less than £50.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 24, 2016)

I bought No One an Xbox One for his birthday last year, and then got him a 2tb storage for Christmas. Many of the big games we have easily take up about 40gb at a time (like Tomb Raider, Batman, Dragon Age Inquisition etc). I got him the extra space cos I foresaw the existing memory filling up really quickly but we've only recently plugged in the 2tb. Games are getting seriously meaty in terms of size but it also means you get massive games that keep you going for a good while!

So yeah, long waffle short, you'd be fine with the standard 500GB for a while but you'll likely need some extra eventually.


----------

